# Green tape, nasty letter!



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

Got ya! HAHA!
Happy April Fools' Day!

April Fools' Day - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

Dick:nono:


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

I should have known better! But yeah, this one got me.


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

got me too, about craped my pants just placed an order, good one


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

you should of took a picture of a cigar box wiht the green tape and made up a phony letter. That would of been classic! lol. Then tomorrow come back and say April Fools! lol.


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

WilsonRoa said:


> you should of took a picture of a cigar box wiht the green tape and made up a phony letter. That would of been classic! lol. Then tomorrow come back and say April Fools! lol.


maybe next year


----------



## K. Corleon (Jul 22, 2010)

Good one


----------



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

Damn! Three days into April and I'm still getting hit! I started to get pissed before I even opened the post!


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Termite said:


> Damn! Three days into April and I'm still getting hit! I started to get pissed before I even opened the post!


I know how u feel, just got me too!! :frusty::frusty:


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

Karma is a bitch gentleman!
I got my actual nasty letter yesterday


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

What is this green tape? I just get a customs bill on occasion which I pay then get my boxes delivered.:flame: LOL. Sorry guys, I had to rib you a little. :loco:



> Karma is a bitch gentleman! I got my actual nasty letter yesterday


 All I can say is suffer! Take that smart arse! LOL. (It still sucks Martin)


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

mvorbrodt said:


> Karma is a bitch gentleman!
> I got my actual nasty letter yesterday


They took their sweet time sending out letters from the Nov. massacre....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

mvorbrodt said:


> Karma is a bitch gentleman!
> I got my actual nasty letter yesterday


Sorry to hear it Martin actually you are the first one i have heard of since the Holidays!


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

*Hope this isn't the devil coming back.....just put an order in!*


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Perfecto Dave said:


> *Hope this isn't the devil coming back.....just put an order in!*


2 out of 3 parts of my last order made it in 4 days. The last package is MIA. Ill give it another week before I start worrying though.


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

Coop D said:


> They took their sweet time sending out letters from the Nov. massacre....





TonyBrooklyn said:


> Sorry to hear it Martin actually you are the first one i have heard of since the Holidays!





Perfecto Dave said:


> *Hope this isn't the devil coming back.....just put an order in!*





TXsmoker said:


> 2 out of 3 parts of my last order made it in 4 days. The last package is MIA. Ill give it another week before I start worrying though.


This was an order from February 21st. The letter came in yesterday. The vendor reshipped on March 28th. I sure hope the reship gets here.

I placed another order with different vendor last week and it came yesterday too, so stuff is getting thorough.

I seriously think the packaging is what gives it away, those colors are an eye sore!


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

mvorbrodt said:


> This was an order from February 21st. The letter came in yesterday. The vendor reshipped on March 28th. I sure hope the reship gets here.
> 
> I placed another order with different vendor last week and it came yesterday too, so stuff is getting thorough.
> 
> I seriously think the packaging is what gives it away, those colors are an eye sore!


*I agree....one would think they just box in plain ole card board. Go figure....I think customs has to pull one off the line every now and then to report that they're doing a good job.* :croc:


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I shared this thought with Martin earlier tonight. It was probably a new customs agent trying to earn some points with the boss. His boss probably took him aside and told him, "listen hear you SOB we dont confiscate no freakin cc's........unless they smell like Behikes."


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

mvorbrodt said:


> Karma is a bitch gentleman!
> I got my actual nasty letter yesterday


It must have been that entire shipment from that vendor as I got my letter yesterday.

Still waiting on my shipment from another vendor, wonder if that one will make it through. I ordered another box from this vendor 3 days after the initial order, this one came in on Friday, my initial one is still ?????


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Was this a recent letter, or a letter that just finally got sent out??? the reason I ask is I had an order that shipped 11-22-10 that never showed up. From that order I got the tape and letter in March.


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

Coop D said:


> Was this a recent letter, or a letter that just finally got sent out??? the reason I ask is I had an order that shipped 11-22-10 that never showed up. From that order I got the tape and letter in March.


Recent shipment for feb 18, letter stamped late march...


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

thunderdan11 said:


> Recent shipment for feb 18, letter stamped late march...


similar here. order from feb 21st. letter from march 10.


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

mvorbrodt said:


> similar here. order from feb 21st. letter from march 10.


I went back and check and it was shipped on Feb 21.

I have a bad feeling about my last order from 3/22 is going to met the same fate.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

so what exactly is said on this letter? Do you have to pay a fine or is it one of those slap on the wrists letters? I never ordered a CC so I'm not sure.


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

I got a letter today from an order from March which went MIA and was re-shipped and received already. The letter was from JFK airport in New York not O'Hare in Chicago!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

WilsonRoa said:


> so what exactly is said on this letter? Do you have to pay a fine or is it one of those slap on the wrists letters? I never ordered a CC so I'm not sure.


Most likely slap on the wrists.


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

WilsonRoa said:


> so what exactly is said on this letter? Do you have to pay a fine or is it one of those slap on the wrists letters? I never ordered a CC so I'm not sure.


Slap on the wrist....

Hopefully if they get my next order it will be the same letter....


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i only have one thing to add.....



.... anyone know were an online application for working in customs is? miami isnt THAT FAR of a drive.....


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> i only have one thing to add.....
> 
> .... anyone know were an online application for working in customs is? miami isnt THAT FAR of a drive.....


CBP Careers Spotlight


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

mvorbrodt said:


> CBP Careers Spotlight


my post was a joke, i guess you called my bluff. lol.

but thanks, i might actually apply. haha, see if they got anything here in tampa. of coarse, i would never confenscate someones cigars even if i was a customs agent in miami.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

gibson_es said:


> my post was a joke, i guess you called my bluff. lol.
> 
> but thanks, i might actually apply. haha, see if they got anything here in tampa. of coarse, i would never confenscate someones cigars even if i was a customs agent in miami.


Don't waste your time applying!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

TXsmoker said:


> 2 out of 3 parts of my last order made it in 4 days. The last package is MIA. Ill give it another week before I start worrying though.


Exactly the same here, I paid off all my CC's and they had a sale and well sh*t, anyway I got two out of five boxes in a week or less and they all shipped the same day and no sign of the other three!

Hope this isn't my 1st green moment!


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

i knew i should have checked the forums first, jsut placed my first order.... GAH!!!


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Exactly the same here, I paid off all my CC's and they had a sale and well sh*t, anyway I got two out of five boxes in a week or less and they all shipped the same day and no sign of the other three!
> 
> Hope this isn't my 1st green moment!


Somehow the most expensive part of my order is the part to go missing. Makes me wonder...


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

Mine too. Very interesting. If this order gets snagged either I have really bad luck or???


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

TXsmoker said:


> Somehow the most expensive part of my order is the part to go missing. Makes me wonder...


Ditto I got a box of Bolivar Royal tubos and a 25 count party short, waiting for Siglo VI and II correction a total of four boxes. Go figure!


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Ditto I got a box of Bolivar Royal tubos and a 25 count party short, waiting for Siglo VI and II correction a total of four boxes. Go figure!


I got my 4 boxes of the small stuff, Party Shorts, Mille Fleur's, Habanaenro's, and Aristocrats, but the Lusi's and Bespokes arent here yet. Im not too worried yet though.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Ditto no reason to be yet, another week and I figure a letter is coming.


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

I still haven't gotten a letter from my order that is MIA, shipped on 31 Jan, My last 3 boxes have arrivd safely though. I was worried about my latest box, Boli BBF's, but I just got it about 15 minutes ago.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

lgomez said:


> i knew i should have checked the forums first, jsut placed my first order.... GAH!!!


Seriously?

I thought you were anti cubans?


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

Coop D said:


> Seriously?
> 
> I thought you were anti cubans?


no i had afew changes of heart, never anti cuban.....jsut turned anti listing to other ppls opinion and formulated my own..... Plus my cao vision humi was empty.

i figure once i get my first order ill be picking up spme party shorts before tony takes them all

Loren


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

You better hurry!!!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

I will say I placed an order last Monday morning, and it arrived last Wednesday afternoon. Vendor used Fedex and they were basically overnight to me. When the package arrived, it had been opened by customs as there was a sticker on the outside of the package saying it had been opened by customs. Luckily the sticks were un-banded, so they had no clue what kind of cigars they were. The vac bag was still sealed, just the shipping bag opened, and then resealed with a customs sticker. A few days later the labels showed up regular mail in a letter sized envelope.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> I will say I placed an order last Monday morning, and it arrived last Wednesday afternoon. Vendor used Fedex and they were basically overnight to me. When the package arrived, it had been opened by customs as there was a sticker on the outside of the package saying it had been opened by customs. Luckily the sticks were un-banded, so they had no clue what kind of cigars they were. The vac bag was still sealed, just the shipping bag opened, and then resealed with a customs sticker. A few days later the labels showed up regular mail in a letter sized envelope.


OWNED!

You :boink: Customs


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

thats awesome!

cubans? what cubans? these arent cubans..

whats that in the envelope?.... oh, that? thats......thats nothing... junk mail....yea....


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Haha well not sure if I "own" them or not, but I think I got lucky or an agent that didn't really care. I always thought that if they couldn't tell, or were not sure where the cigars were from, they confiscate them regardless. Hence why I was nervous when I saw the custom sticker and started to open the package up. Sure enough they were all there, intact, and sealed in the vac bag. I dunno, maybe I just got lucky.


----------



## Zeb Zoober (Oct 31, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Sorry to hear it Martin actually you are the first one i have heard of since the Holidays!


I had one of my February orders snagged at JFK. No green taped package - just a letter from customs on Monday saying they had it.


----------



## Zeb Zoober (Oct 31, 2009)

thunderdan11 said:


> Recent shipment for feb 18, letter stamped late march...


Ding, ding. That was the magic date of the shipments that got seized. Mine was from the exact same time.


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

on a positive note, a box of boli gm was reshipped last week and it just came in today


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

mvorbrodt said:


> on a positive note, a box of boli gm was reshipped last week and it just came in today


Good news. Better grab those Boli GM's as I believe they are being discontinued.


----------



## Zeb Zoober (Oct 31, 2009)

mvorbrodt said:


> on a positive note, a box of boli gm was reshipped last week and it just came in today


My reshipment for the seized order came the same day I received the notification of seizure on the original order. Go figure.

I have ordered about 15 times since the New Year. Only one of those orders were snagged. Guess it is just the new reality we will have to deal with going forward.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

So no news of any BOTL getting tagged with any fines???


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I haven't yet heard of any fines Scott. Huge bummer to see some shipments being snatched. But even during the best of times there are going to be a few here and there that get nabbed.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Zeb Zoober said:


> My reshipment for the seized order came the same day I received the notification of seizure on the original order. Go figure.
> 
> I have ordered about 15 times since the New Year. Only one of those orders were snagged. Guess it is just the new reality we will have to deal with going forward.


There where always a few shipments that got snagged. Used to be about 1 in 100 or so. Don't forget since that snatch fest over the holidays. They know exactly what to look for. Those bags they use are like a neon sign.:noidea:


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> There where always a few shipments that got snagged. Used to be about 1 in 100 or so. Don't forget since that snatch fest over the holidays. They know exactly what to look for. Those bags they use are like a neon sign.:noidea:


+1

I refuse to order from vendors that haven't learned the basic lesson of blending the f### in. Fortunately my current vendor ships in inconspicuous packaging, and all the orders come in 4-7 days lately


----------



## Zeb Zoober (Oct 31, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Those bags they use are like a neon sign.:noidea:


That's for sure! You would think the vendors that guarantee would have learned by now. Some have. Others, I guess, will suffer more loss until the wise up, go out of business, or do away with their delivery guarantee.


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

Yikes! I've been skimming over this thread the last few days because I figured it was just an April fools joke! Sounds like some orders are starting to come in. I don't have any orders out there right now, but I convinced a buddy to place his first order TWO days ago, hopefully his makes it through. At least the vendor he used isn't the one with the bright packaging!


----------



## Mhouser7 (Aug 13, 2010)

mvorbrodt said:


> on a positive note, a box of boli gm was reshipped last week and it just came in today


Glad to hear your box came through! :dude::clap2::whoo:


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

It has become inevitable that the new "game" is pretty much a gauntlet. I find it interesting that the November seizures came around the first part to middle of the month. Now it appears that Febs were a similar time frame in the month. 

I wonder about the pattern.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

hmm, i was about to put in another order, i may have to wait just to be safe. 

hope all you BOTL get your gars, if not on the first try then on the reship.


----------

